# Interviewn bei Radio....



## Chrizz92 (3. Januar 2007)

hi,
ich wollte ein interview auf mein radio machen mit jemand der skype oder ähnliches programm hat. mein problem is ich weiß nicht was ich einstellen muss, dass die leute auf dem stream nicht nur mich hören sondern auch denjenigen in skype?

kann ich dass überhaupt mit sam2 machen?

ich hoffe ihr kappiert was ich meine


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Man muss in den Aufnahmeeinstellungen im SAM nicht nur das Mikro "aufnehmen", 
sondern auch die Wavewiedergabe (Mikro => Config => Record Settings)

Kleiner Tipp noch am Rande: Damit dann nicht eine Überlagerung entsteht, 
muss man in SAM dann das Abhören der laufenden Musik stummschalten 
während man den Skypeanruf sendet.

Gruß

P.S. Bitte achte in Zukunft auf die hier gängige Netiquette, speziell die Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.


----------



## Chrizz92 (3. Januar 2007)

Das mit den Einstellungen find ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Januar 2007)

Siehe Screenshot.


----------



## Chrizz92 (3. Januar 2007)

Was für eine Version benutzt du?
Ich benutze 2.7.9 und da wird bei mir dass hier angezeigt:
http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=configcr9.png


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Januar 2007)

Ich benutze im Produktiveinsatz die Version 4.1.1


----------



## Chrizz92 (3. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe jetzt die Version 4.2.2 heruntergeladen.
Bei mir gibts aber kein Device Wave oder sowas.
Nur SoundMAX HD Audio und Primärer Soundaufnahmetreiber.
Brauch ich da noch ein Treiber oder so?


----------



## nickie12 (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
du must einfach im Windows-Audiomixer (unten rechts in der Nähe der Uhr) auf Optionen -> Eigentschaften gehen, Aufnahme auswählen (wenn das nicht möglich ist, zuerst Mixer ändern und danach Aufnahme auswählen), den *Namen des Mixers merken, unten "Stereo Mix", "Mono Mix", "Waveausgangsmix" oder "Wave" auswählen, je nach dem, was da steht. Gibt es Stereo Mix UND Mono Mix, dann wähle Stereo Mix aus. Dann auf OK klicken, dort bei dem, was du eben ausgewählt hast, nochmal ein Häkchen bei Auswählen setzen, die Lautstärke voll rauf und wieder zu Wiedergabe wechseln. Dort Microphone (oder Mikrofon oder was da auch immer steht) voll raufdrehen und bei Erweitert ggf. Mic Boost aktivieren.

Nun im SAM2 den besagten* Mixernamen als Soundcard device auswählen.


----------



## Chrizz92 (5. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich dass so mache, dann hört mich aber keiner bzw. ganz schlecht. 
EDIT: Und in Sam2 find ich immer noch nicht den Mixer Name.


----------



## nickie12 (5. Januar 2007)

Ich meine mit dem "Mixernamen" eben diesen "Primärer Soundaufnahmetreiber". Ich nehme an, bei dem hast du "Wave" hochgestellt, oder? Ach ja, bei Aufnahme solltest du das Mikrophon auch ganz laut drehen. Ich downloade mir vielleicht auch mal eine Probierversion von SAM2 und mach' dann ein Videotutorial, da ich immer so schlecht erklären kann...


----------



## Chrizz92 (5. Januar 2007)

Axo ok jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemanden der mir in Skype was sagt.
Kann bisschen dauern


----------



## Chrizz92 (9. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich das mache quitscht mein Mikrofon so komisch


----------



## Chrizz92 (17. Januar 2007)

Mit was für Programm kann man noch per Shoutcast senden?


----------

